# Lucybug Plum just born



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - redpoodlepups's Channel

This is right after Princess Lucybug made her entrance into the world!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Awwwww! I could watch that a million times! :biggrin: I love the part where you say she just made me very happy - cuz BOY HAS SHE EVER!! Thanks again, SOOO MUCH, for our beautiful princess! She's grown quite a bit since August 31st hasn't she??


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Cute! What fun to have the video of your Lucy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Awwwww! I could watch that a million times! :biggrin: I love the part where you say she just made me very happy - cuz BOY HAS SHE EVER!! Thanks again, SOOO MUCH, for our beautiful princess! She's grown quite a bit since August 31st hasn't she??


She sure has!! Into a beautiful teenager!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> Cute! What fun to have the video of your Lucy!


I know it tickles me because Plum and I are very good friends now...so I am sure it makes her happy too..


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I know it tickles me because Plum and I are very good friends now...so I am sure it makes her happy too..


Having forged a friendship to boot is a wonderful thing! And the video is priceless to Plum I'm sure.

While not exactly friends, I do talk to Jasper's breeder every couple of weeks via email. It's nice to be able to ask questions. And since she has his sister we can commiserate over the different puppy stages LOL. She's also showing his sister so we'll see each other at shows this summer.


----------



## blackcurls (Dec 15, 2009)

What a beautiful video. And what a great mum. Congrats


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> Having forged a friendship to boot is a wonderful thing! And the video is priceless to Plum I'm sure.
> 
> While not exactly friends, I do talk to Jasper's breeder every couple of weeks via email. It's nice to be able to ask questions. And since she has his sister we can commiserate over the different puppy stages LOL. She's also showing his sister so we'll see each other at shows this summer.


That is cool. You getting to see the kids growing up together. It is very important for the breeder to be there for every single family of their pups!! We had one husband and wife who bought Betty-Jo and Jenny's sister, and they were so cute. They spoke Ukrainian and their English was not great, and neither of them had ever had a dog in their lives before. Well, for the first two months they called me at least three times a week. They thought the puppy was seizing because she twitched in her sleep, not knowing dogs dream. They thought she had a fever. Over the phone I taught them how to take her temp rectally, and told them not to take her to the vet until they called me first, because I figured the vet would see them as easy marks. Well, those pups with will two on September 13th, and I maybe hear from them once every three months now, just to give me an update on their girl. It has been a joy watching them go from terrifed first time parents to people who will never live without a dog now. Confident and totally in love.

Each liitter I make new friends, and each litter there is someone I end up especially close to. Our 2008 litter brought us Betty-Jo and Jenny and Trillium and I have become dear friends. Our 2009 litter brought us Lucy and Plumcrazy and I have become lifetime friends. Plum, her hubby and Lucy are coming here at the end of May/beginning of June and they and Trilliums family are going to meet, and all of the full sisters will be getting together too. The Spoos have brought nothing but good things my way!!!

Enjoy getting to know your boys sister!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

blackcurls said:


> What a beautiful video. And what a great mum. Congrats


Thank you!
She is a great Mom! And she loves it!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

It's weird because I remember the day this video was shot like it was yesterday (Arreau called me many times that day to let me know as the pups were being born and was excited to tell me when the 3rd girl appeared because that meant I was a lucky momma!) But even though it seems like it JUST happened, I don't remember our lives without Lucybug... It's like she's been with us always!  

It was a very good day when I happened to send an email to Arreau Red Standard Poodles - not only did I get the puppy of my dreams, I gained a lifelong friend! :hug:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> It's weird because I remember the day this video was shot like it was yesterday (Arreau called me many times that day to let me know as the pups were being born and was excited to tell me when the 3rd girl appeared because that meant I was a lucky momma!) But even though it seems like it JUST happened, I don't remember our lives without Lucybug... It's like she's been with us always!
> 
> It was a very good day when I happened to send an email to Arreau Red Standard Poodles - not only did I get the puppy of my dreams, I gained a lifelong friend! :hug:


We know who was in control of our destiny that day, don't we? Likewise Cutie!! I cannot remember life without you in it. I don't think anyone has ever made me laugh as hard or as often as you have!! xoxo


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I can't wait until we can laugh together... in the same room...  It won't be long now... :lol:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am pumped about your visit!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

what a great video!! believe it or not, Rogan started barking when he heard all the puppy voices in the video! Weird eh? He's not usually a very vocal dog! Too funny! So cool to have that on video and to be such great friends! I'm happy for you guys!! :hug:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That's so cool to have that video. Wish I had one of Ted when he was first born.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

*heather* said:


> what a great video!! believe it or not, Rogan started barking when he heard all the puppy voices in the video! Weird eh? He's not usually a very vocal dog! Too funny! So cool to have that on video and to be such great friends! I'm happy for you guys!! :hug:


Our friendship was in its baby stages at this point, so now that we have become so close, it is very special to have this, for both of us.

Holly sits right by me when I am watching the videos with her head tilting to the left, tilting to the right. If she could, she would climb right into the computer to see where in the heck those babies are!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Marian said:


> That's so cool to have that video. Wish I had one of Ted when he was first born.


Maybe Teddy's breeder would have a photo or video of him coming into the world. Perhaps you could ask her???


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Marian said:


> That's so cool to have that video. Wish I had one of Ted when he was first born.


Not only do I have that super-cool video, Arreau made sure to take (and share via emails and facebook) lots and lots of pictures as well as lots and lots of videos of the babies growing, first pics of open eyes, first steps, first "real' food, first outside venture, etc, etc, etc... She also loaded all the pictures and videos on a CD for each new puppy home! It's like Lucybug was right there in my own home while she was developing from a little lump into a bright and curious 8 week old! It's AWESOME!!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Not only do I have that super-cool video, Arreau made sure to take (and share via emails and facebook) lots and lots of pictures as well as lots and lots of videos of the babies growing, first pics of open eyes, first steps, first "real' food, first outside venture, etc, etc, etc... She also loaded all the pictures and videos on a CD for each new puppy home! It's like Lucybug was right there in my own home while she was developing from a little lump into a bright and curious 8 week old! It's AWESOME!!!


I like the idea of sending home the photo CD. Might have to steal it for my mom's PWD litter this summer. We have always sent home a puppy pack, but the last time we had a litter, I don't think we even had a digital camera! Oh how times have changed.  This is assuming of course that all goes well and Ziggy has puppies!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> I like the idea of sending home the photo CD. Might have to steal it for my mom's PWD litter this summer. We have always sent home a puppy pack, but the last time we had a litter, I don't think we even had a digital camera! Oh how times have changed.  This is assuming of course that all goes well and Ziggy has puppies!


Thanks Plumcrazy! I am happy you enjoyed it!

Cdnjenga...it is a great thing for the people to have. They have seen most of the photos and videos because I send them out to everyone and post them on my Facebook page, but they may not have saved them, so they have a nice little record of their baby's first eight weeks. The whole thing is so nice for people buying from afar, because it keeps them a part of everything. While I am assessing the litter to see who is going where, everyone sees all of the pups, but once we know who belongs to who, the emails are focused on their baby specifically. The photo CD has nearly every shot and video taken of their puppy from the moment is was born, alone and with its pack. It is amazing how touched everyone was with this small gesture.

We send out a ProPlan puppy starter kit which includes an awesome book on welcoming puppy into the home, food, coupons, and fabulous file folder for the pups important papers and documents, all in a really good quality tote bag. Then we put in a big zip lock bag of their food, a collar and leash, their health record documentring their physical, shots, de-worming,etc., a five generation pedigree, a blanket with the scent of Mommy and siblings and a voucher for six weeks free pet insurance for the Canadian buyers. Also, all the preliminary paperwork for the CKC registration. I pop the CD into the bag with everything else (when I don't lag. This last litter I mailed them out afterward.)


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

I LOVED this. I loved all the little puppy noises. So very sweet. Just makes me excited for next year.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

That video sure brings back memories of when Betty Jo and Jenny were born. You can't imagine how excited the kids were when we'd get puppy pics or get to see video. They'd crowd around the computer with many AWWWs. We really felt that we got to see the puppies growing up the first few weeks. It was wonderful!! Arreau and I spent hours talking about all the merits of the different puppies it was so much fun.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Aren't the puppy noises great?? I love them too!!

Yes, watching these videos sure brings back memories. I know how excited your kids were Trillium, and how excited they still get over coming here or new puppies. It is a pretty exciting time, and they are fantastric with the pups. If Dan doesn't end up involved with dogs somehow when he is older, I will be shocked. He is a natural!


----------



## Ruki (Apr 10, 2010)

They're so adorable. I can't wait to have a female one and see those li'l angels in the future.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ruki said:


> They're so adorable. I can't wait to have a female one and see those li'l angels in the future.


It is terrifically satisfying and fulfilling, but I never would have been able to do this without a mentor (my Mom) who stood by be and encouraged me for many years before I actually did it. Because of her, I knew how to whelp, when labour is imminent, what to do in an emergency, how to market puppies, how to look after them when they begin being mobile and eating "food"...there is so much to know and having a mentor is HUGE in this business. Because of all I have learned, I generally have six or seven puppies spoken for a year before we actually do a breeding. Breeding is not for the feint of heart. Can you imagine what your life will be like if you breed a dog and do not sell any of the puppies? Do you have a mentor? Do you have a web site? Do you have a plan for selling your puppies? Are you prepared to pay big bucks to health test both parents? When you bought your boy, did you research to ensure he came from a healthy background, by looking his verticle pedigree up on the Poodle Health Registry? Can you dock tails and remove dew claws? If not, are you prepared to pay what it costs to have a vet do it? Shots and de-worming have to be done, and the longer you retain a litter, the more shots have to be done. Do you groom? Puppies need their faces, feet and tails clipped a couple of times before they leave you, and should be bathed and blown dry no less than once , usually twice before they go on to their new homes. What if you have an emergency while whelping the litter? The cost for an emergency delivery can be crazy, and there is a risk you could lose the mother. Are you prepared to feed the little ones round the clock for three weeks until you might be able to begin them on "food"?

I am not trying to be mean, but I don't think most people who have never done this have any idea how much work, money, research and good fortune is involved in producing, raising, and homing a litter of puppies. Like I said, if I had not had my Mother and had not been surrounded by the entire process nearly my whole life, I doubt very much if i would be doing this now.


----------

